# Cube Meet @ Caltech 02/06/10



## dChan (Jan 31, 2010)

*Who:* Everyone of all ages and skill-levels is welcome.
*What:* Cube meet/Unofficial competition
*Where:* 1200 East California Blvd., Pasadena, California 91125
*When:* February 6, 2010 at 11:00 A.M

We will be meeting at the tables outside of Winnett Lounge to start off the day. A few of us are arriving at 8:00 A.M. but at noon time, Michael Gottlieb will direct us to a classroom provided by Caltech. So, if you prefer to get straight into a classroom, you can come by just before noon and find us at the tables then we'll move on to the classroom. 

If you need help finding us on the day of the meet, you can contact me by email for my and my co-organizer's phone number: [email protected]

I hope to see you all there,
-Daniel


----------



## ianini (Jan 31, 2010)

I will most likely come. When will it end?


----------



## dChan (Jan 31, 2010)

Our meets usually last almost all day long with everyone leaving around 8 P.M. as the average. It might be a little different since we'll be in Caltech, though.


----------



## MrData (Jan 31, 2010)

Will we be watching Star Trek this time?


----------



## dChan (Jan 31, 2010)

Bring the DVD and a projector and we're good to go, Steven.


----------



## MrData (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't have a projector. 
How about we go for a reverse IMAX approach. We can watch it on my phone. :]


----------



## ianini (Jan 31, 2010)

MrData said:


> I don't have a projector.
> How about we go for a reverse IMAX approach. We can watch it on my phone. :]



20+ guys crammed around a 4in. screen? no.


----------



## macky (Jan 31, 2010)

"Location: Somewhere without clouds..."

EXACTLY. I've been saying this for 8 years now, and you're the very first person I've found who gives the same description.


----------



## MrData (Jan 31, 2010)

ianini said:


> 20+ guys crammed around a 4in. screen? no.



I doubt that many people will show up. I think the biggest meet we had was around 10-12 people. Even if we do have 20+, I think it could work out. One person can hold it up as the others sit down and watch. :]


----------



## dChan (Jan 31, 2010)

macky said:


> "Location: Somewhere without clouds..."
> 
> EXACTLY. I've been saying this for 8 years now, and you're the very first person I've found who gives the same description.



Yes, we have the best public transportation here, don't you think?


----------



## ianini (Jan 31, 2010)

MrData said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > 20+ guys crammed around a 4in. screen? no.
> ...



Who will want to hold it up for 2 hour?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 31, 2010)

Download it onto a Laptop and watch. By download, I mean either buy a DVD or pirate ^_^
80% chance that I'm coming.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 31, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Download it onto a Laptop and watch. By download, I mean either buy a DVD or pirate ^_^
> 80% chance that I'm coming.



Uploaded from iPod?


----------



## MrData (Feb 1, 2010)

I have the dvd.
This was a joke. >.>
I post that for every cube meet thread...


----------



## happa95 (Feb 1, 2010)

*facepalm* at nobody knowing that Steven was joking. I'll probably come; it depends on whether or not my parents will drive me there.


----------



## dChan (Feb 1, 2010)

You better come, Tyler. We're taking a trip to Hollywood!


----------



## macky (Feb 1, 2010)

I did take the 267 or whichever one it was that takes Del Mar once in a while. Not fun.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 1, 2010)

Pasadena eh?
Sweet. I'll have my piano class early and get there!
Btw, I'd like to buy a QJ/mini 4x4 from anyone going there.


----------



## babyle (Feb 5, 2010)

hmmm I will contemplate about going


----------



## dChan (Feb 6, 2010)

You better be going, Iron Man. We'll need you there.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 6, 2010)

dChan, can you send me the picture you took at the Burbank meetup?


----------



## dChan (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, sorry that I never got around to posting those pictures online. Check your PMs in a moment.


----------



## MrData (Feb 6, 2010)

It may be raining. :/


----------



## dChan (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey everyone,

We are moving up the arrival time to 11 o'clock so if you were planning on coming early because you were expecting us to be there, try and come at 11 instead. Sorry if that's an inconvenience for anyone.

-Daniel


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 6, 2010)

dChan said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We are moving up the arrival time to 11 o'clock so if you were planning on coming early because you were expecting us to be there, try and come at 11 instead. Sorry if that's an inconvenience for anyone.
> 
> -Daniel



I'm coming at around most-past-12-noon.
Gotta print out the map.
Thanks for the picture Daniel!


----------



## qqwref (Feb 7, 2010)

The cube meet/competition is now over and it was a lot of fun. I helped us get into an unused classroom in one of the buildings, allowing us a reasonably warm place to cube without getting interrupted. It was a pretty nice little competition, apart from the lack of any organization  We mostly followed WCA regulations.

Here are the "official" results, or at least what I have:

*2x2 round 1:*
1. Weston, 4.36 4.22 4.02 (3.46) (DNF) = 4.20
2. Steven, 4.22 (DNF) 6.31 4.15 (3.13) = 4.89
3. Michael, 5.40 4.75 (4.47) (6.46) 5.56 = 5.24
4. Devin, 9.68 5.08 (3.56) (12.38) 5.87 = 6.88
5. Marco, 5.69 9.02 7.40 (4.00) DNS = 7.37
6. Daniel, 8.05 7.06 (9.56) (6.92) 7.32 = 7.48

*2x2 round 2:*
1. Steven, 3.37 3.80 (4.23) 3.24 (3.03) = 3.47
2. Devin, (DNF) 5.99 5.38 4.16 (3.90) = 5.18
3. Michael, (15.97) 6.37 5.68 (4.29) 6.83 = 6.29
4. Marco, (5.03) 5.34 (DNF) 7.06 7.91 = 6.77
5. Daniel, 7.65 9.00 (6.02) (10.30) 8.36 = 8.34

*2x2 round 3:*
1. Steven, 4.42 (3.03) (4.99) 4.60 3.70 = 4.24
2. Michael, (4.50) (5.27) 4.75 4.92 4.92 = 4.86
3. Marco, 6.67 6.51 (7.78) 7.20 (4.22) = 6.79
4. Devin, 7.17 (6.23) 7.27 (DNF) 11.16 = 8.53

*2x2 round 4:*
1. Steven, 4.36 4.83 4.34 (3.39) (5.75) = 4.51
2. Michael, (6.03) 4.65 5.15 (2.89) 5.40 = 5.07

*3x3 round 1:*
1. Michael, 14.66 15.25 15.13 (15.40) (13.97) = 15.01
2. Weston, 14.00 (13.26) (18.86) 16.80 14.58 = 15.13
3. Marco, 15.34 16.10 (13.58) 17.47 (19.03) = 16.30
4. Daniel, 16.93 16.55 (14.34) 16.56 (17.13) = 16.68
5. Steven, (15.27) (22.43) 17.08 19.93 18.41 = 18.47
6. Devin, 17.09 17.05 (16.88) (30.91) 22.21 = 18.78
7. Calvin, 41.31 (38.94) 41.38 (49.58) 42.06 = 41.58

*3x3 round 2:*
1. Michael, 15.79 (12.77) 15.37 (16.41) 13.01 = 14.72
2. Devin, (17.10) 17.08 14.99 15.49 (13.74) = 15.85
3. Marco, (16.81) (12.85) 16.08 15.83 15.80 = 15.90
4. Steven, (19.85) 17.23 17.47 (13.31) 15.03 = 16.58
5. Daniel, (18.41) (14.79) 15.95 17.48 17.01 = 16.81

*4x4:*
1. Michael, (46.54) 50.52 52.80 (1:18.21) 58.76 = 54.03
2. Marco, 1:27 (1:22) 1:26 1:25 (1:32) = 1:26
3. Daniel, (1:36) 1:57 1:54 (DNF) 2:26 = 2:06
4. Calvin, 3:04.13 (3:24.33) 3:09.90 (2:37.54) 2:42.53 = 2:58.85

*3x3 OH:*
1. Devin, 25.28 (25.93) 23.55 (22.18) 23.68 = 24.17
2. Michael, (22.29) 26.81 28.02 (31.29) 26.15 = 26.99
3. Daniel, (23.97) 29.05 35.39 (35.89) 29.79 = 31.41
4. Marco, 35.15 (39.14) 34.15 37.34 (30.43) = 35.55
5. Steven, 37.31 35.23 (39.97) (31.10) 38.46 = 37.00

*Pyraminx:*
1. Michael, (13.58) (7.93) 11.96 11.34 8.93 = 10.74
2. Steven, (19.08) 16.97 (12.38) 13.65 13.94 = 14.85

*Magic:*
1. Calvin, (4.68) 3.02 3.33 (2.27) 2.28 = 2.88
2. Michael, (DNF) (1.75) 4.33 3.75 1.80 = 3.29
3. Daniel, (DNF) 5.00 3.19 2.86 (2.59) = 3.68
4. Steven, (1.56) 1.91 (DNF) 4.15 6.09 = 4.05
5. Devin, 2.37 (2.17) 4.72 6.26 (6.71) = 4.45
6. Kevin, (10.80) 6.59 6.03 (4.63) 6.63 = 6.42
7. Marco, (DNF) (6.31) 8.69 9.47 DNF = DNF
8. Weston, (DNF) (DNF) DNS DNS DNS = DNF

*OH magic:*
1. Michael, 4.43 5.17 (3.77) (5.37) 4.84 = 4.81
2. Devin, 11.59 (17.98) 11.27 15.76 (9.03) = 12.87
3. Daniel, 12.04 18.47 (8.73) 13.63 (DNF) = 14.71
4. Marco: 27.18 35.95 (DNF) (17.48) 20.31 = 27.81
5. Steven, 12.06 (DNF) DNF 8.89 (8.44) = DNF

*Master Magic round 1:*
1. Michael, 4.75 (DNF) 3.80 (3.30) 3.40 = 3.98
2. Steven, 4.55 7.91 (4.28) (DNF) 4.93 = 5.80
3. Weston, DNS (DNF) DNS DNS (DNS) = DNF

*Master Magic round 2:*
1. Michael, 4.00 3.33 (3.32) 4.18 (6.25) = 3.84
2. Steven, 4.85 (3.83) 6.50 4.96 (8.03) = 5.44


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow. On 3x3and 4x4 first rounds, I SUCKED.
On the other hand, on the Magic, I was the only one who DID NOT DNF!


----------



## MrData (Feb 7, 2010)

This was a lot of fun.
I failed at everything, lol.


----------



## capoboy (Feb 7, 2010)

That was fun.
I'll prepare for the next meeting, lol.
Maybe I'll buy the Magic, lol.


----------



## Weston (Feb 7, 2010)

I left early 
I wanted to be sub 20 for OH.


----------



## happa95 (Feb 7, 2010)

So bummed that I couldn't make it...
Oh, and WHY THE HECK WEREN'T THERE ANY BLD SOLVES?


----------



## babyle (Feb 7, 2010)

lol next time we'll both go and make sure there are some bld solves


----------



## qqwref (Feb 7, 2010)

We were going to have a BLD round, but nobody who was there really wanted to  There was actually another 3x3 round or two planned, and we might've done some other stuff if we hadn't had to leave around 6pm (MrData's dad showed up).


----------



## MrData (Feb 7, 2010)

qqwref said:


> We were going to have a BLD round, but nobody who was there really wanted to  There was actually another 3x3 round or two planned, and we might've done some other stuff if we hadn't had to leave around 6pm (MrData's dad showed up).



We did say we would probably be done around 6. We should have said something more like 8:00. :[
At least we got all the 2x2 rounds in, sort of.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 7, 2010)

qqwref said:


> allowing us a reasonably warm place



Good one.


----------



## dChan (Feb 7, 2010)

+_+ Too be more accurate, I said, "Dangit!" 

But, uh, yeah. Is that also the solve where the Magic ended up under the table?

Anywho, I beat Marco in Magic again and got a sub-4 average with sub-3 single. That means that I am happy. Also, one-handed Magic is tons of fun.

So, great meet everyone. You all get F's, though, for constantly trying to demote/overthrow me.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 7, 2010)

dChan said:


> +_+ Too be more accurate, I said, "Dangit!"
> 
> But, uh, yeah. Is that also the solve where the Magic ended up under the table?
> 
> ...



I was talking about the chalkboard.
And WE get Fs? I'm in honors! AND, we vote to FIRE you! AND, you are on the Bad List. AND I'm on the awesome list. AND, no one cared about your question on the board.
If no one gets what we're talking about, then I'll say it. dChan tried to be a Cubing Teacher.


----------



## dChan (Feb 7, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> If no one gets what we're talking about, then I'll say it. dChan tried to be a Cubing _Teacher._



That's cubing *professor* and don't you forget it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 7, 2010)

dChan said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > If no one gets what we're talking about, then I'll say it. dChan tried to be a Cubing _Teacher._
> ...



Uh huh. Sure. So who answered your Problem, Porf. Chan?


----------



## keemy (Feb 7, 2010)

Weston said:


> I left early
> I wanted to be sub 20 for OH.



don't worry the scrambles were kinda meh


----------

